# Bonding Risers ?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Clamp*

thats a bushing I know. But, there is a clamp that does that by TnB I think?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cletis said:


> I thought I saw this somewhere? Can I use these split collars to bond a parallel 400 amp riser to the service neutral up at the drop area with the appropriate sized bonding jumper (#4cu) ???
> 
> Ex. Clamp the 2 split collars right up near head, run the #4 jumpers into the utility service neutral connector??
> 
> ...


Using the right fitting you could, but the question really is why? The rigid is already bonded by connecting it to the service enclosure.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Using the right fitting you could, but the question really is why? The rigid is already bonded by connecting it to the service enclosure.


Because someone forgot to put them on


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Using the right fitting you could, but the question really is why? The rigid is already bonded by connecting it to the service enclosure.


Maybe the rigid is properly bonded at the service enclosure. But I frequently run across installations where the metal raceway does not meet the bonding requirements in 250.92(A)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Drumroll


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Funny. That looks exactly like the SEC's that I mentioned needing a bond bushing in that other thread... What happened Cletis? You can tell us. We're all pals here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Funny. That looks exactly like the SEC's that I mentioned needing a bond bushing in that other thread... What happened Cletis? You can tell us. We're all pals here.:thumbsup:


My sub didnt put on bonding wedge so he is gone and i have to fix it. Done!!


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

What did that split bushing cost? I end up citing improper bonding fairly frequent & this looks like a real labor saver for those that need to make changes.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*collar*



Tom45acp said:


> What did that split bushing cost? I end up citing improper bonding fairly frequent & this looks like a real labor saver for those that need to make changes.


They are a life safer (or money saver). Actually, I think they make a much better bond around all the threads as well insteas of one little pointed screw. 

they passed inspection too :thumbup:

http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...ings/Grounding-Bushings--Split-Collar/GCHK200

Altogther like $90 with overnight shipping for 2


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Final look


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Did they need to be bonded since there were not concentric knockouts?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

big vic said:


> Did they need to be bonded since there were not concentric knockouts?


1 was. It overlapped some holes a bit which qualifies itfor that. The first only had normal locknut on it


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

My inspector would also require green tape on those bond wires


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



big vic said:


> My inspector would also require green tape on those bond wires


I didn't put it on per 200.7, 250.30(A)(1), 250.119 Color Black for EGC, Bonding jumpers,etc...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big vic said:


> My inspector would also require green tape on those bond wires


If they do they are making up rules, there is no NEC requirement for a bond conductor to be green


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> If they do they are making up rules, there is no NEC requirement for a bond conductor to be green


What if its in a pipe? Green or bare?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> What if its in a pipe? Green or bare?


Any color but white.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

110.54 Bonding and Equipment Grounding Conductors.
(A) Grounded and Bonded. All noncurrent-carrying metal parts of electric equipment and all metal raceways and cable sheaths shall be effectively grounded and bonded to all metal pipes and rails at the portal and at intervals not exceeding 300 m (1000 ft) throughout the tunnel. 
(B) Equipment Grounding Conductors. An equipment grounding conductor shall be run with circuit conductors inside the metal raceway or inside the multiconductor cable jacket. *The equipment grounding conductor shall be permitted to be insulated or bare*.

Doesn't say anything there about green ? see above code refs


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more..*

250.119 Identification of Equipment Grounding Conductors.
Equipment grounding conductors shall be permitted to be bare, covered, or insulated. Individually covered or insulated equipment grounding conductors shall have a continuous outer finish that is either green or green with one or more yellow stripes except as permitted in this section. Conductors with insulation or individual covering that is green, green with one or more yellow stripes, or otherwise identified as permitted by this section shall not be used for ungrounded or grounded circuit conductors.
(A) Conductors Larger Than 6 AWG. Equipment grounding conductors larger than 6 AWG shall comply with 250.119(A)(1) and (A)(2).
(1) An insulated or covered conductor larger than 6 AWG shall be permitted, at the time of installation, to be permanently identified as an equipment grounding conductor at each end and at every point where the conductor is accessible.
Exception: *Conductors larger than 6 AWG shall not be required to be marked in conduit bodies* that contain no splices or unused hubs.
(2) Identification shall encircle the conductor and shall be accomplished by one of the following:
a. Stripping the insulation or covering from the entire exposed length
b. Coloring the exposed insulation or covering green
c. Marking the exposed insulation or covering with green tape or green adhesive labels
To summarize the NEC rules.
For conductors larger then #6 you can identify an EGC that is not green by painting or covering the exposed insulation green, removing the exposed insulation, or marking the insulation with green tape or labels. Note that the restriction of using white or gray for anything other than a grounded conductor still applies so you cannot re-identify a white or gray conductor for use as an EGC.


----------

